# anyone know if there is a sig in super .38?



## faustus (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone know if there is a sig in super .38?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The P220 was available in .38 Super at one time, but I don't think they offer it anymore. You might find one on the used market. It was also sold in .38 Super under the Browning BDA label.


----------

